# Artikel: Debatte Premium Rate Services/Dialer in England



## TSCoreNinja (2 Juli 2004)

Interessanter Artikel auf *The Register* zu der Problematik mit Premium Rate Services/Dialern und der aktuellen politischen Debatte darueber. Scheint so, dass bei unseren europaeischen Nachbarn Verbraucherschutz etwas ernster genommen wird.

Einige Zitate:


> "On the current scam involving rogue diallers, the regulatory system seems to be in meltdown. Many have tried to complain to ICSTIS, but the line has been constantly engaged. The helpdesk is in meltdown because of a record volume of complaints," he said.
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...



TSCoreNinja


----------



## technofreak (2 Juli 2004)

Au vielen Recherchen ergibt sich immer wieder dasselbe   Bild , Deutschland stellt den unrühmlichen ersten Platz 
beim Mißbrauch vom Mindertwertnummern insbesondere Dialern statt. In den USA ist Dialermißbrauch de facto unbekannt .

Nachfragen bei Bekannten in USA haben nur ungläubiges Staunen hervorgerufen.

Bei Betrugsverdacht werden Nummern rigoros abgeschaltet. 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juli 2004)

Diese von TSCore zitierten Artikel sind wirklich gut: z.B. soll in UK der Höchstbetrag für Premium-Rates-Nummern erhöht werden (auf 5 Pfund) und da warnen einige ganz massiv... In unserem schönen Lande lief das anders. Warum? Für mich eine der Schlüsselfragen im Dialer-Thema...

siehe  hier


----------



## TSCoreNinja (8 Juli 2004)

Ach ja, da ich mal wieder beim Googlen bei The Register gelandet bin, und den Artikel durchaus fuer interessant halte, teile ich hier ein paar Auszuege mit den Forenmitgliedern.


			
				The Register schrieb:
			
		

> BT is taking action against rogue dialler companies which defraud consumers by secretly changing their computer settings so they call a premium rate phone line instead of their usual ISP number.
> (...)
> An estimated 19,000 BT customers have been stung by rogue diallers, and the problem is growing.
> BT will block access to any premium number it believes is being used by "rogue dial-ups". It will do this straight away, rather than wait for regulators to take action.
> ...



BTW, British Telecom ist die Firma, deren Muenchener Tochter dem Bingener ExDialerDruecker die Nummern 0900-90000928,  0900-90000606 und 0900-90000193 fuer ihre Autoeinwahl sowie einem gewissen porschefahrenden Toni S****** die Rufnummer 0193-59130 fuer seinen IQ Test bereitgestellt hat.


----------



## littlebird's prompter (8 Juli 2004)

Mein Lieblingslink zu den aktiven Briten:
http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/default.asp?Node=67#8

jedes Mal, wenn ich die seite besuche, ist sie noch besser geworden...

Jeremy Littlebird


----------



## Anonymous (8 Juli 2004)

--> Bei Betrugsverdacht werden Nummern rigoros abgeschaltet. 

Das kann man nicht vergleichen. Schau dir mal ein paar Ami-Dialer an. Die würden bei der RegTP niemals durchkommen.
Aber es beschwert sich dort auch niemand drüber.

Weil die deutschen Verbraucher als einzigste nicht mit klein geschriebenen Preisen umgehen können. Es liegt an den Usern, nicht an der Regierung.


----------



## Antidialer (8 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Weil die deutschen Verbraucher als einzigste nicht mit klein geschriebenen Preisen umgehen können. Es liegt an den Usern, nicht an der Regierung.



Das liegt wohl eher daran, das es in Ami Land keinen Anscheinsbeweis gibt!!


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Juli 2004)

Anonymer Schwätzer schrieb:
			
		

> Schau dir mal ein paar Ami-Dialer an. Die würden bei der RegTP niemals durchkommen.
> Aber es beschwert sich dort auch niemand drüber.


Son Dummfug kommt immer aus dem Gully, Dialermißbrauch ist in USA de facto unbekannt,
da erstens als Zahlungsmittel nur eins und sogar meistens das letzte unter mehreren Möglickeiten
und Mißbrauch zur sofortigen Abschaltung führt. Die hiesigen Betreiber würden sich drüben 
keine  4 Wochen über Wasser halten können, wenn sie den Zirkus, den sie hier veranstalten, dort versuchen würden.

cp


----------



## Reducal (8 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Weil die deutschen Verbraucher als einzigste nicht mit klein geschriebenen Preisen umgehen können.


...mEn an denen, die in ihren Verbindungstools das Kleingeschriebene nahezu unkenntlich oder besser noch ganz weg lassen. Und vor lauter Schure bietet man gleichzeitig mehrere Produkte an - mindestens eines, das man getrost vorzeigen kann und ein paralleles Produkt (mit der gleichen PRS-Nummer), dessen Existenz generell geleugnet wird.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Juli 2004)

> Dialermißbrauch ist in USA de facto unbekannt, 

Aus den von mir oben genannten Gründen.
Die heulen nicht in Foren über Dialer wie die von MP oder GN.
Und dort ist der Preis ne Nummer kleiner sehr viel weiter weg vom "Weiter-Button".


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Juli 2004)

Dummfug schreibt weiter Blech, schon mal in USA gewesen?  wenn wahrscheinlich 
nur in Las Vegas und einarmige Banditen bedient, bei denen  bekanntlich Hirn überflüssig ist.

Dialermißbrauch ist in USA de facto unbekannt, nicht weil die Menschen dort dümmer 
oder nörgeliger wären, sondern weil es dort eine  Aufsichtsbehörde gibt , die kurzen Prozess 
mit Abzockern macht , zu denen der Dummfugschreiber offensichtlich auch gehört.


cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Juli 2004)

littlebird's prompter schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Lieblingslink zu den aktiven Briten:
> http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/default.asp?Node=67#8
> jedes Mal, wenn ich die seite besuche, ist sie noch besser geworden...
> Jeremy Littlebird





			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann man nicht vergleichen. Schau dir mal ein paar Ami-Dialer an. Die würden bei der RegTP niemals durchkommen.
> Aber es beschwert sich dort auch niemand drüber.


 Da war die Rede von einer BRITISCHEN Institution - und da tauchen genug Firmen auf, die man auch in Deutschland kennt:



			
				ICSTIS schrieb:
			
		

> Internet dialler services under investigation
> [Auswahl]
> 0906 269 0096 - 0097  Telehansa GmbH
> 0906 269 0371 - 0375  Media Work
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juli 2004)

hmmmmmmmm...


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juli 2004)

wieso hat der werte herr moderator eigendlich am samstag abend nix zu tun... vielleicht liegt es an der frustration?


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> wieso hat der werte herr moderator eigendlich am samstag abend nix zu tun...



au weia , bin ich schon so besoffen , heute ist ja freitag


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Juli 2004)

Im Rahmen der Messe in Amsterdam veröffentlichte NOC ein statement zu illegalen Diallern, insbesondere "TRojanerdiallern": hier als  pdf-file  - offenbar wird der politische Druck in UK größer...
aka


----------



## TSCoreNinja (15 Juli 2004)

*Massnahmen ISCTIS gegen GlobalLines*



			
				The Register schrieb:
			
		

> Swiss telco fined £50K for UK rogue dialling action
> ICSTIS has fined a Swiss telco £50,000 for installing premium rate diallers for an Internet-based adult service onto the PCs of British members of the public, without their knowledge. DDD Com AG was also barred from offering premium rate services in the UK for six months and to offer redress to all complainants.


Bravo fuer das Vorgehen, kann sich die RegTP ein Vorbild dran nehmen. Wen es interessiert, wer DDD Com AG hat folgende Adresse laut ICSTIS:


> You should write to: Mr D**** A******* DDD Com AG Gewerbewag 174 9493 Mauren Germany


Das kommt wohl nicht so ganz an. Laut Bakom


> Firma : DDD COM AG. Adresse 1 : Gewerbeweg 174. Adresse
> 2 : PLZ : 9493. Ort : Mauren. Land : FL. Telefon : +41-56 221 17 70



Dort sitzt unter anderem auch die Intertele AG und die Globallines AG, auch wenn die sich nicht so ganz auf die Adressangaben einigen koennen. Auch mit Vertretung in Deutschland, siehe Bild im Anhang. 

Neben lokalen PR Nummern uebrigens auch, Sao Tom & Wallis, Nauru, Kiribati, Solomon Island im Angebot.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Juli 2004)

Hier übrigens noch einmal ein link zur Parlamentsdebatte in UK:

 vom 29.6.04 


			
				UK-Parlament schrieb:
			
		

> It is important to understand not only the structure of the industry, but the revenue sharing arrangements. All the money that ends up in the hands of the fraudsters starts off in the hands of reputable telephone companies.



Die dort enthaltene Suchmaschine findet weitere Parallelen, z.B. auch schon im Jahr 2002  diskussionen  und Stellungnamen des "Ministers für E-Commerce". Wer macht das eigentlich in Deutschland? Der früher vom jetzigen  Q1-Aufsichtsratsmitglied  beratene  Superminister ? [edit: der link ist etwas irreführend... Herr T. hat unseren Superminister beraten, er _ ist _ es nicht selbst]

Ich bin ja mal gespannt, wie das in England ausgeht. Auch dort soll es offenbar so etwas wie eine "Regulierung" geben, bevor dann die "Preise" (bisher meines Wissens auf 1,50 Pfund/min begrenzt) erhöht werden können. Wann genau wurden eigentlich in Deutschland die Preise freigegeben und wer hat das wo beschlossen? Gibt es da Dokumentationen?


----------



## sascha (16 Juli 2004)

> Wann genau wurden eigentlich in Deutschland die Preise freigegeben und wer hat das wo beschlossen? Gibt es da Dokumentationen?



Na, die zunächst völlig frei tarifierbaren 0900-Nummern gibts seit 1. Januar 2003. Wann die frei tarifierbaren 0190-0-Nummern freigeschaltet wurden, weiß ich nicht (mehr) so genau. War das nicht Anfang 2002? Müsste ich im DS-Archiv stöbern...


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Juli 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > Wann genau wurden eigentlich in Deutschland die Preise freigegeben und wer hat das wo beschlossen? Gibt es da Dokumentationen?
> 
> 
> 
> Na, die zunächst völlig frei tarifierbaren 0900-Nummern gibts seit 1. Januar 2003. Wann die frei tarifierbaren 0190-0-Nummern freigeschaltet wurden, weiß ich nicht (mehr) so genau. War das nicht Anfang 2002? Müsste ich im DS-Archiv stöbern...


Anfang 2002? Und schon bald darauf wurde dieses Forum nötig. Was sagt uns das?


----------



## technofreak (16 Juli 2004)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Anfang 2002? Und schon bald darauf wurde dieses Forum nötig. Was sagt uns das?



Der Zusammenhang ist nicht so ganz eindeutig,  CB wurde bereits in der zweiten Hälfte 2001 
gegründet, da da bereits heftige Dialermißbräuche zu beobachten waren.

tf


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Juli 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 "nicht so ganz eindeutig" reicht mir persönlich  - und "zweite Hälfte 2001" ist ein wertvoller Hinweis, insbesondere was die Stellungnahmen der obersten Verbraucherschützerin aus dem Jahre 2002 angeht 

Zurück zur Aktualität: Ich kann wirklich jedem Interessierten den link zur UK-Debatte wärmstens empfehlen, ich habe es gerade gelesen...
 Debatte im britischen Unterhaus, ein Genuss!


----------



## technofreak (16 Juli 2004)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> und "zweite Hälfte 2001" ist ein wertvoller Hinweis,



ich hab eben noch mal in meinem  Archiv gestöbert, mein ältestes "Fundstück" (vloading von EBS-AG) ) 
stammt 
vom  4.12.2001 , den hatte ich mir ohne Wissen eingefangen.  Erst vier Monate später 
hab ich durch DS und CB (Tipp von CC/WDR) erkannt, in was für einer Gefahr ich mich befunden hatte ...

Warum ich damals ohne Blessuren davon gekommen bin , weiß ich nicht ....


----------



## galdikas (16 Juli 2004)

*Re: Massnahmen ISCTIS gegen GlobalLines*



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Das kommt wohl nicht so ganz an. Laut Bakom
> 
> 
> > Firma : DDD COM AG. Adresse 1 : Gewerbeweg 174. Adresse
> ...



Die Liechtensteiner Adresse der Globallines AG

Am Gupfenbühl 575
FL-9493 Mauren

dürfte die des Inhabers der *Oehri Trust and Administration Company* ( http://www.news.li/finanz/oehri/contact.htm ) sein, der unter obiger Adresse bei der RegTP auch als Ansprechpartner einer registrierungsverpflichteten Liechtensteiner *Newlines AG* eingetragen ist.
Dabei geht es um einen Dialer zur Abrechnung aus dem *Persolvo Inkasso* - TBS/IBC/ATS/HFM/D SMS/MSB - Verbund (  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=54279#54279 )

gal.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Juli 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Echt? "vloading" ist aber doch nur die *.cab-Datei gewesen, oder? Der dialer dürfte so in etwa ##-#-#-#.exe geheissen haben.

siehe Anhang,

Quelle:
h**p://web.archive.org/web/*/www.e-tainment.de

aka


----------



## Anonymous (16 Juli 2004)

*Re: Massnahmen ISCTIS gegen GlobalLines*



			
				galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei geht es um einen Dialer zur Abrechnung aus dem *Persolvo Inkasso* - TBS/IBC/ATS/HFM/D SMS/MSB - Verbund (  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=54279#54279 )
> gal.


...eher geht ein Kamel durch ein Nadeloehri, als dass ein Reicher ins Himmelreich kommt...


----------



## technofreak (16 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Echt? "vloading" ist aber doch nur die *.cab-Datei gewesen, aka



das ist nur der Rest, den S&D gefunden hatte , der damalige Log:


> VLoading.inf
> 
> Firmen-URL: h**p://www.ebs-ag.com/
> Privacy-URL: h**p://www.ebs-ag.de/i...............................
> ...



Interessanterweise macht EBS keine  Werbung mehr für "kostenlose Zugangstools" ....


----------



## TSCoreNinja (16 Juli 2004)

Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Echt? "vloading" ist aber doch nur die *.cab-Datei gewesen, oder? Der dialer dürfte so in etwa ##-#-#-#.exe geheissen haben.


Frage: 

Hab hier von einem Server von hxxp://www.isprime.com eine 
2-DE-0-1.exe, mit einer zugehoerigen cab Datei. Sind die so einfallslos mit Namen, oder gibt es da einen Zusammenhang? Evt ueber die hxxp://www.globaldialer.net , die angeblich nicht mehr aktiv ist, aber auf alten Downloadseiten auf diese hxxp://isprime.com Dialer verlinkt? Oder mit einer hxxp://tel2.net auf den Seychellen, wg URLs im Dialer. Ich vermute mal, der String 006905550 ist die Einwahlnummer...
Gr,
TSCN


----------



## Anonymous (16 Juli 2004)

Globaldialer und RLK? Glaub ich nicht... Aber Globaldialer ist auch eine lustige Geschichte... Wenn man die offizielle Anschrift der Firma auf Mallorca (also nicht das Postfach in der whois) eingibt, findet man eine lustige Anzeige:
(Quelle: mallorca-info)

"2 junge Männer mit Hund und 2 Katzen suchen langfristig zur Miete ein freistehendes Haus (gerne rustikal), wenn ein separates Büro (ADSL-Leitung oder ONO sollten möglich sein) dabei ist -umso besser.Die Entfernung nach Palma sollte höchstens 30 Minuten betragen.
Kontakt über: ***, e-Mail:[email protected] Tel: 971-+++
13.August 2003"
xxx entspricht dem Namen des damligen GF's  Der andere Name in den spanischen Büchern findet sich auch hier und da - und ist auch nicht ohne... Mein liber Mann


----------



## Anonymous (16 Juli 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Interessanterweise macht EBS keine  Werbung mehr für "kostenlose Zugangstools" ....


 Was war das nur damals? Ein "eventchargedialer"?
Zum Glück hatte ich damals schon DSL, mir wird ja echt nachträglich noch Angst und Bange...


----------



## dotshead (16 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> xxx entspricht dem Namen des damligen GF's  Der andere Name in den spanischen Büchern findet sich auch hier und da - und ist auch nicht ohne... Mein liber Mann



Warum kann ich nicht glauben, dass das fehlende e bei liber Mann unabsichtlich passiert ist?


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Juli 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hmm, vielleicht hat's ja jemand an e-tainment verlihen


----------



## dotshead (16 Juli 2004)

Quatsch das E ist an Erkrath verliehen. *grins* Das E ist ja nur ca. 5 km von mir weg.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Juli 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Quatsch das E ist an Erkrath verliehen. *grins* Das E ist ja nur ca. 5 km von mir weg.


 Ach klar... so was weiss ja wieder jeder hier... aber nicht jeder hier hat den gleichen Informationsstand, sagte neulich so ein Redakteur hier  [edit: link entfernt, da gefährliche links drin, siehe dotshead's Bild ein paar weiter unten, danke]


----------



## technofreak (16 Juli 2004)

was diese Debatte mit dem e noch mit dem Thread zu tun hat entgeht mir gerade, 
auf Wunsch kann das gerne ins OT abgetrennt werden


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Juli 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> was diese Debatte mit dem e noch mit dem Thread zu tun hat entgeht mir gerade, auf Wunsch kann das gerne ins OT abgetrennt werden


Bitte nicht, nein, ich lasse es auch sein... Das "e" fehlt aber tatsächlich bei e-tainment, sonst hiesse der Betreiber (? nach meiner Recherche) der bei PH genannten Seite nämlich "Sunetainment" und das wäre sehr spassig. Darum ging es mir. Mit England hat das wenig zu tun, also: Hier soll jetzt nur noch von England die Rede/Schreibe sein... Verzeih mir, dass ich Deinen Hinweis auf dein persönliches Einstiegserlebnis einfach nicht übergehen konnte! Bitte nicht wegen eines "e" ins off-topic


----------



## technofreak (16 Juli 2004)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte nicht wegen eines "e" ins off-topic



No Problemo   

tf


----------



## dotshead (16 Juli 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> was diese Debatte mit dem e noch mit dem Thread zu tun hat entgeht mir gerade,
> auf Wunsch kann das gerne ins OT abgetrennt werden



Naja die Diskussion ergab sich wohl aus diversen Verstrickungen und Peter Huths Webseite und das liber ohne e Mitglied im IDI ist.


----------



## dotshead (16 Juli 2004)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> [edit: link entfernt, da gefährliche links drin, siehe dotshead's Bild ein paar weiter unten, danke]


 Gern geschehen.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Juli 2004)

"Ein Tag, an dem Microsoft von der EU zu 497 Mio. € Bußgeld verknackt wird, kann nicht schlecht sein" 

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/49162


> Spammer muss Microsoft 4 Millionen US-Dollar Schadensersatz zahlen



dann sind nur noch (rund)  493 Millionen.....


----------



## dotshead (16 Juli 2004)

Niemand schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/49162
> 
> 
> > Spammer muss Microsoft 4 Millionen US-Dollar Schadensersatz zahlen
> ...



Naja da hab ich sogar nen erster Posting geschafft, welches z.zt. 53 % Zustimmung hat.

Aber das ist Off-Topic, während ich noch warte warum Liberecx  Mitglied beim IDI ist und was Liberecx  ohne E beiträgt, wenn man die Seite von Herrn Huth ansieht? Wo ist die Abgrenzung von Computerbetrug oder Dialerschutz..de von diesen Anbietern??


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Juli 2004)

---


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Juli 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> ...während ich noch warte warum Liberecx  Mitglied beim IDI ist und was Liberecx  ohne E beiträgt, wenn man die Seite von Herrn Huth ansieht? Wo ist die Abgrenzung von Computerbetrug oder Dialerschutz..de von diesen Anbietern??


 IDI? Kenn ich nicht [edit: jetzt kenne ich IDI, danke an den Aufklärer und Frage an CB: Kann man sich eigentlich nicht bei IDI beschweren? Ist ja echt ein bockiger Gärtner, sozusagen...]


@seite von Herrn Huth:

Liber*** hatte wohl einen seltsamen Kunden im Ausland, wie schade...

Der Anbieter der Huthseite ist nämlich offenbar eine "Sun***SL" - aber ein Blick ins spanische Handelsregister verrät, dass der GF der 11/02 gegründeten "Sun***SL" RF heisst. Auch wenn auf der bei PH beanstandeten Domain eine andere Firma steht (Dustw* Las Vegas) - zufälligerweise stimmen die Initialen und zufälligerweise existiert eine Firma gleichen Namens in Bayern, die man zufälligerweise im Zusammenhang mit dem Namen des GF findet - mitsamt seiner Adresse. Noch Fragen?
aka

Warum hat Herr H. da nicht selbst recherchiert??? Das frage ich mich bei jeder seiner grandiosen Berichte...

zurück zum Thema


			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> CB wurde bereits in der zweiten Hälfte 2001
> gegründet, da da bereits heftige Dialermißbräuche zu beobachten waren.
> tf


"Dialler als 0190-Anwendung gibt es erst seit Mitte 2000" 
siehe http://www.heise.de/chat/archiv/02/04/26/archiv.shtml (heise-chat im April 2002) - spannend, das klingt, als wäre der chat gestern gewesen  - Aber ich hoffe, dass die Briten Ernst machen, dann wird es der schizophrenen deutschen Branche (einerseits "wir wollen bleiben", andererseits "ade deutschland --> Firmen im Ausland") hoffentlich nicht mehr gelingen, ihren Lobbyistenschwachfug politisch durchzusetzen!!!

(Beitrag oben hiermit überflüssig)


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Juli 2004)

grrrr
die icstis hat eine ihrer informativsten Seiten leider vom Netz genommen. 

http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/default.asp?Node=67#8


----------



## Anonymous (17 August 2004)

warum die icstis ihre Seite vom Netz genommen hat, weiss ich nicht, naja, dafür habe ich bei der "britischen RegTP" zwei nette Sachen entdeckt:

NEUE DIALLER-REGELN, ab sofort gültig (so was geht da offenbar)
 pdf-Datei mit Dialler-Regeln 


			
				ICSTIS schrieb:
			
		

> 3. *Prior to any dialler downloading*, the following must occur: (i) Terms and conditions of the service utilising the dialler must be displayed on the users’ screen. They must: (a) be in an on-screen dialogue box or equivalent; (b) set out the costs per minute of connecting to the internet whilst the dialler is operational; (c) make clear that charges incurred by the operation of the dialler are not part of any normal internet ISP costs and that such charges will appear as an itemised amount on the bill payer’s telephone bill





			
				ICSTIS schrieb:
			
		

> 9. Both prior to any dialler downloading and after the dialler has downloaded, the service utilising the dialler must display easily accessible contact details of the service provider. Such details must include their name, full contact address (e.g. not PO Box number) and contact telephone number. 10. *Any service provider utilising a dialler must provide a customer e-mail support service and/or a telephone support service charged at no more than national rate. Such support service must be able to deal with enquiries and/or complaints regarding the dialler in question in a manner that is satisfactory to the reasonable user*. Such a support service must operate as a minimum from Monday to Friday 9am to 5pm GMT/BST.



Hier ist ein pdf-Dokument, was die ICSTIS alles für Mindestangaben will, bevor ein Dialler zugelassen wird:
 pdf-Datei/Dialleranmeldung 

und das haben die in UK mal einfach so beschlossen, zack, fertig!

aka


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 September 2004)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist schon etwas alt, ging aber im Teleflate-Theater unter... Ein Mensch mit dem Namen einer im spanischen Handelsregister eingetragenen Person (Global Dialer SL) steht in der open-bc-Datenbank. Er arbeitete offenbar früher bei einer Firma in Monheim, die später von einer Firma in Hallbergmoos übernommen wurde. Tatsächlich arbeitete der junge Mann gleichen Namens dann bei der Hallbergmooser Firma, inzwischen arbeitet er bei einer Firma, die ich nicht kenne. [edit: vorausgesetzt, die Angaben in dieser Datenbank stimmen! Eine Garantie für die Richtigkeit kann ich ncht geben]
http://www.openbc.com/hp/****

die Sternchen kann ich hier aber nicht auflösen...
siehe pn



			
				nomefio.es schrieb:
			
		

> GLOBAL-DIALER SL
> Dirección 	C/ FRANCISCO DE GOYA, 8.
> 07180 CALVIA
> BALEARES
> ...


----------



## TSCoreNinja (6 Oktober 2004)

Kennen wir das nicht? Aber h+bedv waren etwas standhafter... Aus diesem Grund nochmal einen Applaus.
Gr,
TSCN


> Sophos in porn dialler row with UK developer
> 
> By John Leyden
> Published Thursday 30th September 2004 14:53 GMT
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2004)

Mr D.K.? Coulomb? Da war doch mal was...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=6436&highlight=knell


----------



## TSCoreNinja (24 Oktober 2004)

Und mal wieder bei TheReg fuendig geworden. Dialer scheinen in England derzeit tatsaechlich ein Problem zu sein. Und BT scheint weniger zimperlich mit dem Abschalten zu sein als ihr deutsches rosarotes Analogon.

Sihe http://www.theregister.co.uk/2004/10/05/bt_rogue_dialler/



> BT blocks 1,000 rogue dialler numbers
> By Tim Richardson
> Published Tuesday 5th October 2004 14:11 GMT
> 
> ...



Gr,
TSCN


----------



## TSCoreNinja (22 Februar 2005)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Und BT scheint weniger zimperlich mit dem Abschalten zu sein als ihr deutsches rosarotes Analogon.


Nun ja, wobei sich die armen serioesen Dialerdruecker ob der Beintraechtigung ihrer Geschaeftsidee anscheinend fleissig zur Wehr setzen, siehe 
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2005/02/22/bt_court_case/


			
				The Register schrieb:
			
		

> sued for blocking suspected 'rogue dialler' numbers
> 
> Published Tuesday 22nd February 2005 11:51 GMT
> 
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Februar 2005)

BT hat doch die Aktion schon abgebrochen
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2005/02/18/bt_rogue_diallers/

ich suchte gerade einen Artikel, in dem die Firma netcollex vorkommt (die im Registerartikel erwähnt wird). Der Artikel hieß "dial f for fraud").

off topic:
Dabei fand ich einen Artikel des FBI
http://www.fbi.gov/page2/oct04/telfraud100604.htm
-- http://www.usdoj.gov/opa/pr/2004/October/04_crm_680.htm

gemeint habe ich aber diesen Artikel:
http://www.wtmag.co.uk/archive/premiumrate/summer04.htm

Lesen, wundern, verzweifelt aufschreien...


> For its part, ICSTIS believes it is pulling out all the stops to bring the problem under control quickly. To this end, the organisation has been liaising with The Network for Online Commerce (NOC) about new measures to vet service providers.


[ironie]Übersetzung: Hilfesuchend wandte sich die überforderte RegTP an den Verein FST und bat ihn, bei der Überprüfung der Anbieter zu helfen[/ironie]

Dieser Typ von netcollex ist in der so genannten "Special Interest Group Diallers" des Lobbyverbandes NOC, zu dessen Mitgliedern so namhafte Firmen zähl(t)en wie: ddd com

die "opera telecom" hatte schon öfter mal Probleme mit der ICSTIS, siehe dazu auch:
http://www.grumbletext.co.uk/page.php?pn=gtpressrelease3rdApr04


			
				grumbletext schrieb:
			
		

> Grumbletext's analysis of information on both the ICSTIS and Grumbletext websites has revealed that it is indeed only a handful of network operators actively engaged in this grubby business. At the time of writing, 85% of all premium rate landline-based complaints on Grumbletext are accounted for by clients of the following five companies:
> Redstone PLC  	27.9%
> Intelliplus Group PLC  	22.2%
> Opera Telecom  	13.1%
> ...



siehe dazu auch folgende Diskussion
http://www.the-scream.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=11685&page=6


> But I do think that the Telco's issuing these 09 numbers may be well aware of possible abuse. Or even encouraging it. I went onto OPERA telecom's website and they are proudly selling their dialler software. They say that customers are reluctant to pay by credit card.... I wonder if they encourage the scammers to remove warnings about cost and charges......


ist die Meinung eines posters dort.

Kommt einem alles so bekannt vor...

Übrigens ist der NOC-Chairman UK ein gewisser Herr N*P*,
siehe 
http://www.noconline.org/execomte.aspx



> Born in 1964 in Isle of Wight, N* has worked in Telecommunications since 1980. He served 10 years in HM Forces (Army) specialising in Military and Cryptographic Secure Data and Radio Communications. During that time he worked in the UK, Ulster, Germany, The Falkland Islands, Cyprus, Belize, Norway & Canada. After the Army he worked in the City of London for various International Financial institutions specialising in secure bank-to-bank telecommunications systems. He was head hunted in 1996 and Product Managed Orange's first prepaid mobile product 'Just Talk'. He has specialised in the Premium Rate industry since 1997 and worked for Norweb Communications (then Telecom, then Your Communications), various assignments as an independent consultant, COLT where he was Head of IN Services for COLT Northern Europe and is now Group Product Manager at Opera Telecom. Neil has been NOC UK Chairman since 2001.



zur netcollex ist nicht viel zu sagen... _com_mt auf deren website und fühlt Euch wie bei Cico


----------



## TSCoreNinja (6 April 2005)

*Geldwäscheermittlungen gegen British Telecom*

Obwohl die Engländer weniger zimperlich beim Abschalten von Nummern waren, haben sie wohl auch oft recht hartnäckig die Beute der Dialerdrücker eingetrieben. Der Jurist hat gegen dieses Eintreiben in Fällen offenkundigen Missbrauchs eine gute Argumentation gefunden ("Geldwäsche"), und scheinbar sind inzwischen auch die Engländer auf diesen Trichter gekommen, dank des Hinweises eines MP (nicht zu verwechseln mit der Berliner gleichnamigen Dialerklitsche oder einem dubiosen Geschäftsmann aus Bingen/Berlin/Delaware, bei der Abkürzung handelt es sich um den Begriff Member of Parliament  )
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2005/04/05/bt_rogue_dialler/



> MP gets police to investigate BT over rogue dialler scams
> By Tim Richardson
> Published Tuesday 5th April 2005 14:40 GMT
> 
> ...


TSCN


----------

